# Underwater Scuba Video



## jar546 (Jun 14, 2015)

Shallow dive below a bridge near the inlet.


----------



## ICE (Jun 14, 2015)

You Shirley have some colorful crappie down there in Florida.

I used to grab crabs and rip off a claw.  By the end of the day I would have a enough for a snack.  I boiled them while I was cleaning fish.  Later I would see the same crabs with one big claw and one little claw that was growing back.  I suppose that's a gruesome thing to do.  If you've ever heard a crab scream you would know what I mean.


----------



## mjesse (Jun 15, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## fatboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome Jeff!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 16, 2015)

That's my old home town and I caught many a Snook near that bridge before heading to Singer Island.  We had to patrol that beach for square grouper back in the day during all the offshore weed drops.  Hope you had a good time in my hometown.


----------

